# 14ft V Lund



## MTord03 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey guys somewhat new to the site and just started my first conversion. I started this evening on stripping the paint down with some aircraft remover. I know its not a big start but its a start. Any input would be great. Thanks I apologize if the pictures arent good


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 17, 2011)

Gota start some where. Keep us update!!!!!


----------



## MTord03 (Oct 23, 2011)

Got all of the paint removed. Now i cant decide if i want to steelflex the outside or keep the tin look. Ill get pictures up later today


----------



## MTord03 (Oct 23, 2011)

Heres some pictures with all of the paint off of it. I think it looks alot better without paint. Hopefully next weekend i can start work on the inside.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks mighty good "in the white". I would have trouble deciding to paint it too, even though I just did mine! If you can keep it that good looking without paint, I'd call it quits! :mrgreen:


----------



## Firescooby (Oct 23, 2011)

MTord03 said:


> Heres some pictures with all of the paint off of it. I think it looks alot better without paint. Hopefully next weekend i can start work on the inside.



Looks good!! What technique did you use to apply the aircraft remover? I've had issues with the vertical panels not getting it on there good with a paint brush.


----------



## MTord03 (Oct 23, 2011)

We had to do multiple coats of the remover. I also used a paint brush but after we scraped the paint off there was still a little bit of primer left underneath of it and so we just used a sanding block to remove the rest. Im not sure but i think it was a 150 grit sanding block. It worked out pretty well. And then after that we wet sanded it and shined it right up. Good luck on your project!


----------



## spes (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi MT
Looks real nice,
How much remover did you go thru?

Thanks


----------



## MTord03 (Oct 23, 2011)

I went through about 1.5 quarts. I would definitely recommend using eye and mouth protection as the aircraft remover is very strong and burns the skin haha.


----------



## Firescooby (Oct 23, 2011)

MTord03 said:


> I went through about 1.5 quarts. I would definitely recommend using eye and mouth protection as the aircraft remover is very strong and burns the skin haha.



LOL, I've used almost 3 GALLONS!! There was three coats of paint, and one was VERY THICK! That's the inside too.


----------



## MTord03 (Oct 23, 2011)

I think id like to do the steelflex but i dont know alot about it. What exactly does it do? And what colors does it come in?


----------



## MTord03 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey ive been thinking of removing the metal seats in my boat. What would be the best way to do so? Drilling out and replacing rivits?


----------



## Jdholmes (Oct 26, 2011)

I just drilled out the rivets...used up a couple bits but was easy.


----------



## MTord03 (Nov 7, 2011)

I went ahead and removed the front seat to pound out a dent that was under it and I have started to install new pop rivets and the heads on the rivets don't flatten out all the way. Is that how its suppose to be? Thanks


----------



## MTord03 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey guys its been awhile but ive been able to make some progress on the boat. I started out by rubbing the boat down with some mineral spirits and followed by sealing the bottom side of the boat with 3M's 5200. Not bad of a product to work with except I noticed it took forever to cure. I primed the boat using the rustoleum self-etching primer. I did 3 coats of that and thought that was enough. I got the first coat of paint on this weekend. I wasnt so sure about the colors at first but they are starting to grow on me. I used the interlux seattle grey for the bottom side and then went with a black for the top. Im hoping ill have enough time this week to get the final coats of paint on it. Once that is all complete ill be able to tackle the inside starting with the transom.


----------



## MTord03 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ill get pictures up shortly


----------



## MTord03 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sealed with the 5200


----------



## MTord03 (Feb 19, 2012)

New paint


----------



## MTord03 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry I kinda went photo crazy


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 19, 2012)

You can never go too photo crazy here. 

Looks good, I like it.


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice job! I love picture threads so I agree with the above post, you can never post to many pics =D>


----------



## edge540 (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work man, looks like alot like mine. Should be a great hull.


----------



## MTord03 (Mar 3, 2012)

Just wanted to post a picture of the old transom. Came out fairly easy. Man oh man was she rotten! haha I will get some pics of the new transom soon. And boat is getting coated in bedliner material so will have pics of that up soon too.


----------



## MTord03 (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anybody ever thought of or actually added on to the height of the transom so it would accommodate a long shaft motor? Just curious


----------



## MTord03 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ive got some new pics of the project. The boat has been lined in bedliner material, I was able to find a smoking deal on some seats that match my boat pretty well. The transom has been cut and waterproofed, I just have to glue it together and reattach it to the boat. Ive started on the framing of the floor and one of the decks. I am not exactly sure how im going to brace the front deck because of how the boat is shaped. If anybody has tips or tricks on how to support the front deck would be appreciated.


----------



## MTord03 (Mar 18, 2012)

Im not sure why but my photos keep coming in upside down. Im not computer savy but ill try to fix it


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 18, 2012)

If they are upside down in your file folder just rotate them there and it should fix it...mine does that sometimes.

Nice clean looking job you are doing!


----------



## bikeordie092 (Mar 18, 2012)

you are doing a great job so far, i like everything except the black bedliner on the inside, wont that get pretty hot out in the sun? and im still trying to figure out how to brace the front deck on my v hull, i have everything else pretty much built except that... one guy said he tied into the u bolt in front, but mine only has 1 bolt right in the middle, probably came stock like this... i saw where another guy acutally hang it from the "handle" in the front of his boat, im pretty sure he did that with rope... idk about doing that either.. those are a couple ideas tho...


----------



## MTord03 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks guys!! Its been tough trying get work done when you have an 18 month old needing that attention. Which is fine with me cause thats my future fishing buddy.  When I uploaded the pictures everything looked correct and not upside down so I have to figure it out. As far as the bedliner goes im sure it will get hot, which is why im putting floors in. Also I do the majority of my fishing in the evenings so I hope that will help out too.


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 18, 2012)

To bikeordie: Just brace it as far up as you can...you won't be putting two hundred pounds at the very peak of the triangle...


----------



## bikeordie092 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> To bikeordie: Just brace it as far up as you can...you won't be putting two hundred pounds at the very peak of the triangle...


 are u sayiing rivet a frame to the hull and brace it there? one probably could do that, but in my case, the deck is only going to be level with the top of the seat, i guess u could make a frame that attaches to the seat too? maybe?


----------



## bikeordie092 (Mar 18, 2012)

MTord03 said:


> Thanks guys!! Its been tough trying get work done when you have an 18 month old needing that attention. Which is fine with me cause thats my future fishing buddy.  When I uploaded the pictures everything looked correct and not upside down so I have to figure it out. As far as the bedliner goes im sure it will get hot, which is why im putting floors in. Also I do the majority of my fishing in the evenings so I hope that will help out too.



i know what u mean with the baby, mines 2 weeks needing his attention as well... not much time to work on the boat lol


----------



## MTord03 (May 7, 2012)

Slowly but surely im getting things completed. I got the front deck framing completed and is now ready to be decked and carpeted. Installed some running light so it will be easier to make my way back to the dock at night. I also installed some of the wiring and the switch panel. Id like to wrap this pig up by this weekend but will see how well that works out. HAHA


----------



## foxmulder (May 8, 2012)

I used to have this exact boat. I will be keeping a close eye on this thread, as I always wanted to do a floor in it!

Looks good so far!


----------



## MTord03 (Jun 25, 2012)

Finally got her completed about a month ago and havent posted pictures. Ive been out enjoying her! Thanks everyone for the tips and the help on this project


----------

